# Horse Theft Survey - pls complete for Pet Theft Awareness Week



## DebbieCG (18 February 2015)

Pet Theft Awareness Week will be holding it's third annual awareness week this March (14th-21st March 2015) www.pettheft.co.uk
PTA are campaigning for tougher laws to prevent horse and pet theft.

 Please could you help them by completing the horse theft survey and also if possible the cat and dog theft surveys (all 3 surveys are user-friendly and should take less than 5 minutes each.

 The surveys' results will help PTA lobby parliament, thank you:

Calling all HORSE owners: The Horse Theft Survey:
link is: https://www.rationalsurvey.com/s/13264
Your data is vital for understanding horse owners' concerns. 
We can use this to prove (or disprove) that legislation is needed!
*please share and spread on forums etc*

Cat Theft Survey: https://www.rationalsurvey.com/s/13244
Dog Theft Survey: https://www.rationalsurvey.com/s/13229
www.pettheft.co.uk


----------



## DebbieCG (18 February 2015)

Calling all HORSE owners: The Horse Theft Survey:
link is: www.rationalsurvey.com/s/13264
Your data is vital for understanding horse owners' concerns. 
We can use this to prove (or disprove) that legislation is needed!
*please share and spread on forums etc*

Cat Theft Survey: www.rationalsurvey.com/s/13244
Dog Theft Survey: www.rationalsurvey.com/s/13229
www.pettheft.co.uk


----------



## mandy dover (20 February 2015)

Hi, trying to trace a horses owner from 2008 post on this forum. I believe I may have the full brother to this persons mare. She was looking for name suggestions.post name Eira.


----------



## mandy dover (20 February 2015)

Sorry probably need more info. The person Eira was looking for help to name a Skewbald mare called "help". Sire was Augabeg Patch and dam Big Bawn Duchess. This is the same breeding as my boy. The pictures she posted of her mare were amazing my boys markings are almost identical. Would love to hear from this person even if she no longer has her horse . Any help and I would be very grateful.


----------

